# Anything really wrong with using a 130 BCD crank on a track bike?



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I started racing this summer and just got the nod to move up to Cat. 4.

I'm on a mid-2000s Raleigh Rush Hour, mostly stock. The crank has a 130mm BCD. I'm thinking about getting some more chain rings, depending on how things go with a probably faster group next week.

My instinct is that there's not practical problem with continuing with my current crank, and since my cogs and existing ring are all 3/32" anyway, I think I'm fine with road rings without shifting features.

But I'd hate to buy a couple more chainrings and then have to buy them all over again after getting a "real" track crank.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My vote is no problem as long as you are using good rings...My biggest issue with some road rings is that they're not perfectly round... If you can keep even chain tension with your current setup, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave pretty much nailed it. 130BCD rings tend to flex more than 144's but that's under really serious power. Rings made for track use will generally be of higher quality (and rounder) than others, but that doesn't mean they're mandatory.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

You could also go with Rings cut for 130 and 144 such as Rocket and others.
This would allow you to go either way with cranks.
john


----------



## Canaboo (Jan 7, 2010)

This seems to imply that you can't find 130 bcd rings in 1/8".


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sorry, I was away for the weekend and with very limited internet access.

First, thanks for the replies everyone. I'm at 160 lb right now and hopefully on my way down, so not terribly concerned with flex. I know that the strongest guys only have 40 lb on me, but they also have about 1000 watts; should that come up, I'll just get my sponsor to give me something.  For now, I'll stick with the crank I've got.

Canaboo - I haven't looked for 1/8" 130 BCD chainrings. Although I just bumped into some by accident in a search. I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Sorry, I was away for the weekend and with very limited internet access.
> 
> First, thanks for the replies everyone. I'm at 160 lb right now and hopefully on my way down, so not terribly concerned with flex. I know that the strongest guys only have 40 lb on me, but they also have about 1000 watts; should that come up, I'll just get my sponsor to give me something.  For now, I'll stick with the crank I've got.
> 
> Canaboo - I haven't looked for 1/8" 130 BCD chainrings. Although I just bumped into some by accident in a search. I don't know if they're any good.


I've found the All City 130bcd 1/8" rings are very good quality...You can get them for about $50 on eBay


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll second that. I've been using one since the beginning of the year and it's been nothing but good. I'm not afraid to race on mine, and I've probably got 15 pounds on ya, and I can peak at around a 1000 watts give or take. No flex or fear of tacoing the ring. 

You're in Seattle right? Try Velo in Capitol Hill or Mobius downtown. Both have a lot of 130bcd rings on hand. I seen a lot of very nice rings at Mobius this weekend.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I am in Seattle, but I'll probably just get something from the shop whose name is on my shorts.

Actually, after tonight I'm thinking of going straight to a smaller cog. If that's too much, I'll still be in the market for another ring, though, but filling in the lower tooth counts.


----------

